

Reconstructing encrypted Skype calls from packet sizes - madars
http://www.cs.unc.edu/~amw/resources/hooktonfoniks.pdf

======
d0ne
TL;DR: "... correlation between voiced sounds and the size of encrypted
packets observed over the wire."

This includes variable bit-rate codecs.

Their accuracy with over 90,000 words is 60% to 98%

